# Java .txt datei öffnen



## Untaimed (6. Dez 2010)

Hi,
ich habe eine .txt datei und würde die gerne in Java öffnen.
Wie mache ich das?

Kann mir jemand ein Beispielcode geben?
Die Datei habe ich auf dem Desktop!

Danke im Vorraus^^
untaimed


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Dez 2010)

google geschloßen? 
Java Buch kaputt gegangen?
Foren-Suche 404 ?
:bae:

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 17.5 Datenströme filtern und verketten
oder mal nach Scanner suchen


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Dez 2010)

```
/** Diese einfache Klasse demonstriert das Lesen einer Textdatei mit
 * java.util.Scanner aus einem Jar-Archiv.
 *
 *Gelesen wird in diesem Beispiel der Quelltext dieses Programms aus der eigenen Jar-Datei.
 */

import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class JarTextFileDemo extends JFrame {
   private Scanner scan;
   private JTextArea area;   

   public JarTextFileDemo(String title) {
      super(title);
      setSize(800, 600);
      setLocationRelativeTo(null);
      setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);      

      scan = new Scanner(getClass().getResourceAsStream("JarTextFileDemo.java"));
      area = new JTextArea();

      while(scan.hasNextLine()) {
         area.append(scan.nextLine()+"\n");
      }

      add(new JScrollPane(area));
      setVisible(true);
   }

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      try {
         UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
      }
      catch(Exception e) {
         e.printStackTrace();
      }      

      new JarTextFileDemo("Textdateien aus Jar-Dateien öffnen - DEMO");
   }
}
```

Dieses Programm zeigt seinen eigenen Quelltext an.
Copy & Paste, kompilieren, .class-Datei und .java-Datei in eine Jar-Datei verpacken und ausführen.


----------



## Network (6. Dez 2010)

Ich werf einfach mal was rein:


```
BufferedReader test = new BufferedReader( new FileReader("Textdatei.txt") );
String input = "";
while((input += test.readLine()) != null);
{
input += "\n";
}
TextArea.setText( input );
```


----------

